# Gesshin Heiji Semi-Stainless Kurouchi Damascus Sneak Peak



## JBroida (Mar 18, 2012)

coming soon to a Japanese Knife Imports near you...


----------



## schanop (Mar 18, 2012)

JBroida said:


> coming soon to a Japanese Knife Imports near you...



Yeah ... a Sydney branch !!


----------



## heirkb (Mar 18, 2012)

Seriously badass. The one I tried was a sweet cutter like all Heijis I've tried.


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 19, 2012)

aaaa) 

only Gyutos coming ?


----------



## MadMel (Mar 19, 2012)

schanop said:


> Yeah ... a Sydney branch !!



Serious?? LOL!! Would love to see a JKI branch here!!


----------



## schanop (Mar 19, 2012)

MadMel said:


> Serious?? LOL!! Would love to see a JKI branch here!!



SoCal is just half a globe away. And if there is a way to get shipping cost down, you can say neh to both chef's armoury and iron chef knives' pricing. Jon's suisin and Konesuke stock plus shipping is still better than both at current x-change rate.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 19, 2012)

Very sexy Jon, you are doing great work bring us a unique assortment of bad ass Japanese knives.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow, sometimes I forget to proofread my posts and then I see them a few days later and wonder to myself just how I earned a B.A. in English...


----------



## hax9215 (Mar 20, 2012)

lus1:, PhD candidate here!

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## gentlecook (Mar 20, 2012)

japanese single beveled mostahz will come , hope for it )


----------

